# METACAM - MELOXICAM AKA



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I went to vet monday at 2pm and vet gave her this nsaid and she has mvd, hypthyroid and atopic dermatitis. 

She woke us up at 5am vomitting two times bile tuesday am 

She vomitted again wednesday 3:40 and 4:45 am 

She vomitted again 5m appx thursday two bile spots 

She did not vomit friday as we tried to keep her stomach with food more 

She vomitted 5pm saturday and then again after food as may have given too much food 

She just woke me up and vomitted two bile spots at 3:50 am this morning 

We are now giving her pepcid ac twice a day so just gave her a 1/4 of 10mg 30 min prior to food 

It seems when her stomach is empty then she has more stomach acid and vomits as the metacam damaged the lining of her stomach - I am getting concerned as it is now sunday and this has been going on and her blood work was perfect on Thursday of last week before i took her to vet for hurt leg. She had a cbc, thyroid, urine, and fecal done. I told him i wanted tramadol and no nsaids but he refused to listen to me. DD had 1/2 temarilp the day before metacam and my understanding from everything i read is nsaids should not be given to a dog on steroids and told vet this as well and he still gave it to her on empty stomach. 

I have been upset all week


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh sweetheart....is there another vet you can deal with? I responded to your other thread...that Mia and Leo are on Metacam...but it is to be given with food. But I know they don't have the saem complications as Dee Dee


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know when Missy hurt her back and needed a steroid shot and a couple days of orals... I had to immediately stop her Piroxicam ( NSAID). As important as the Piroxicam was for fighting her cancer I couldn't give both! 
Due to her diabetes , vet didn't want her on the steroid but for initial 'crisis' and then we had to wait a couple days then went to Zubrin ( also a NSAID .. but worked better for this particular problem than the Piroxicam).. then we even skipped a day of anything before returning to the Piroxicam. 

All meds were given mid meal preceded by the 1/4 of pepcid. You are so right to be upset.... and I pray the nasty meds get out of her system and she can go back to feeling better! Your poor little dear sure has had a time of it!!! I pray today is better for her.... and you!

Wonder if just a little rice maybe at bedtime to absorb any stomach acids would help?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks I am just frustrated so now doing the pepcid ac -- she is 7lbs so doing 1/4 of 10mg pepcid ac 30 min before food to control the stomach acids as it obviously has affected her stomach lining causing more acid build up thus triggering vomitting 

she is otherwise acting normal other than her leg is still jacked up 

I just cannot believe this could all be from one dose of metacam - Is it always given with pepcid ac ?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i was giving her a little kibble before bed to absorb the stomach acids during sleep but that is not working as did that last night  so why i am going to use pepcid ac -- just hate putting a bunch of drugs in her system

I called ER to discuss situation and they said to get her blood tested again  unbelieveable -- she just had it all done a week ago  before this whole incident

I have to get her better to get dental and do drawer test while under anesthesia 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 1 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736466


> I know when Missy hurt her back and needed a steroid shot and a couple days of orals... I had to immediately stop her Piroxicam ( NSAID). As important as the Piroxicam was for fighting her cancer I couldn't give both!
> Due to her diabetes , vet didn't want her on the steroid but for initial 'crisis' and then we had to wait a couple days then went to Zubrin ( also a NSAID .. but worked better for this particular problem than the Piroxicam).. then we even skipped a day of anything before returning to the Piroxicam.
> 
> All meds were given mid meal preceded by the 1/4 of pepcid. You are so right to be upset.... and I pray the nasty meds get out of her system and she can go back to feeling better! Your poor little dear sure has had a time of it!!! I pray today is better for her.... and you!
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always been advised to give pepcid AC when giving any Nsaid and was stressed to give the med (NSAID) mid meal. 

Have always given a little snack at bedtime regardless of any meds, to have something in the tummy overnight or mine have tended to have the bile throw up in the AM. I've done this since way back with my Puffy when she was a pup.

OOPs looks like we were posting the same time.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pharmacist said to give pepcid ac 30 min before food and when dex had pancreatitis and was so sick they had me give it 30 min before food as well so this is what i did this am -- I am so exhausted 

and to top off the week my aunt died at 65 yesterday who i am very close to of a stroke so this has not been a fun week


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry about your Aunt!.. you sure have had a time of it! I hope things turn around for the better very soon!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks -- i was doing so good with my babies health issues and then all heck broke loose this past week 

why do you think she gets so much stomach acid due to this drug is it due to it affecting the stomach lining ?

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 1 2009, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736481


> Oh I'm so sorry about your Aunt!.. you sure have had a time of it! I hope things turn around for the better very soon![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just read this  he gave it in her mouth on empty stomach 



Directions for Administration:
Dogs under 10 pounds (4.5 kg)
Shake well before use, then remove cap. Particular care should be given with regard to the accuracy of dosing. To prevent accidental overdosing of small dogs, administer drops on food only, never directly into the mouth. Carefully measure suspension onto food to assure that the correct dose is given before presentation of the food to the dog. The syringe provided with the meloxicam concentration of 1.5 mg/mL cannot be used to measure doses for dogs weighing less than 5 lbs (2.3 kg).

she is on steroids - temaril p

Since many NSAIDs possess the potential to produce gastrointestinal ulceration, concomitant use of Metacam® Oral Suspension with other anti-inflammatory drugs, such as NSAIDs or corticosteroids, should be avoided or closely monitored.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I was just dosing my two...and wanted to quickly let you know what my box says:

GIVE WITH FOOD

DISCONTINUE IF ANY VOMITTING, DIARRHEA OR DARK STOOL OCCUR AND CONTACT OUR HOSPITAL.

Not sure if this helps. Gosh, how my heart aches for you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

JEAN DODDS SENT ME THIS 



FDA Consumer magazine
September-October 2006

Pain Drugs for Dogs: Be an Informed Pet Owner
By Linda Bren
A decade ago, few drugs were available to treat pets in pain at home. Pups were spayed or neutered at the animal hospital, stitched up, and sent home without pain medication. And dogs with painful arthritis limped along without drugs that were safe and effective for long-term use.
Today, a new generation of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) is bringing relief to millions of dogs with joint problems or with pain after surgery.
"NSAIDs are extremely effective for controlling pain and inflammation in dogs," says Stephen F. Sundlof, D.V.M., Ph.D., director of the Food and Drug Administration's Center for Veterinary Medicine (CVM). "These are very valuable drugs that help many pets live to a ripe old age."
But like any drugs, NSAIDs carry a risk of side effects, or adverse reactions. Most adverse reactions are mild, but some may be serious, especially if the drugs are not used according to labeled directions. Some reactions result in permanent damage or even death.
"It's important for pet owners to be aware of the risks and benefits of all drugs, including NSAIDs, so that they can make informed decisions about their pets' health care," says Sundlof. "Owners who give their dog NSAIDs need to know the side effects to watch for that indicate their pet needs medical attention."
The most common side effects from NSAIDs include vomiting, loss of appetite, depression, lethargy, and diarrhea. Serious side effects include gastrointestinal bleeding, ulcers, perforations, kidney damage, and liver problems.
"The side effects of NSAIDs are very well known and very well documented," says Michele Sharkey, D.V.M., in the CVM's Office of New Animal Drug Evaluation. But this information is not always getting to the pet owner, she says. "If the pet owner can recognize a possible reaction, stop the medication, and get veterinary help, it could mean the difference between a good outcome and a disaster."
Safety and Effectiveness
The CVM, which regulates drugs for use in animals, has approved some NSAIDs for use in dogs with pain from degenerative joint disease (osteoarthritis) or with pain after surgery. These include Etogesic (etodolac), Rimadyl (carprofen), Metacam (meloxicam), Zubrin (tepoxalin), Deramaxx (deracoxib), Previcox (firocoxib), and Novox (generic carprofen).
NSAIDs help to control signs of arthritis, including inflammation, swelling, stiffness, and joint pain. Inflammation--the body's response to irritation or injury--is characterized by redness, warmth, swelling, and pain. NSAIDs work by blocking the production of prostaglandins, the body chemicals that cause inflammation.
The FDA considers approved NSAIDs to be safe and effective when used according to the label and when dog owners are informed about common NSAID adverse reactions.
And veterinarians are becoming increasingly aware of the advantages of recognizing and controlling pain, says Charles Lemme, D.V.M., a member of the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA), Clinical Practitioners Advisory Committee. "We recognize that pets are healing better and faster with pain control."
Lemme says that the emphasis on pain management may be partly because of the availability of the newer NSAIDs. "The NSAIDs we have available now are a lot safer than what we've had before and we're seeing far fewer side effects than before."
Before the newer generation of NSAIDs came along, "people were using NSAIDs such as aspirin in an attempt to mitigate arthritic pain," says Michael Andrews, D.V.M., president of the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA). "We saw the consequence of their use," adds Andrews, who recalls seeing a client who gave her dog aspirin for six weeks, two times a day. "The dog had a bleeding nose that wouldn't stop."
"NSAIDs are used in many, many dogs and the frequency of problems is quite low," says Andrews. "The duration of use makes a difference in safety. If used for a day or two, the risks often are much lower than when used over long periods of time for a chronic arthritic condition."
Drugs used to control pain should be given only when necessary, and in the smallest dose that is effective, says Sharkey. "Arthritis waxes and wanes. Some animals get worse in cold weather. If the dog seems to improve to the point of not needing the drug, the owner should discuss continued use of the NSAID with a veterinarian."
An owner should never give an NSAID to a pet, or increase the dose or frequency of a drug, without the veterinarian's instructions, adds Sharkey. "Just like different people respond differently to a drug, the way each dog responds to an NSAID varies." Because of this individual response, no one NSAID is considered more effective than another, and because every NSAID can cause adverse reactions, none is considered safer than others.
If a pet is prescribed an NSAID, the CVM recommends that pet owners take the following steps to make sure they are fully informed about the drug and can make the best decision for their pet's health.
Ask Questions and Tell All
Ask your veterinarian about the benefits, risks, and side effects of any medication, including NSAIDs. "An informed dog owner is the best defense against serious side effects from NSAIDs," says Sharkey. "Owners should not hesitate to ask questions and inquire about possible side effects or signs to watch for when treating a dog."
Tell your veterinarian your pet's symptoms and current medications, including prescriptions, over-the-counter drugs, vitamins, herbal supplements, and flea control products. Giving NSAIDS and other medications together could harm your pet. Aspirin, for instance, may be in a supplement you're giving to your pet, says Sharkey, and should not be used in conjunction with an NSAID.
Ask for the Client Information Sheet
Pet owners should receive a "Client Information Sheet" with every NSAID prescription. Client Information Sheets, also called "Information for Dog Owner Sheets," are user-friendly summaries that explain the results to expect from using the drug, what to discuss with your veterinarian before giving the drug, possible side effects to look for, and other important information. The FDA has helped the pharmaceutical companies who make NSAIDs for dogs develop these sheets for the owners, and the companies provide them with each NSAID they ship.
Ask your veterinarian for the sheet if you do not receive one, and read the information carefully before giving the medication to your dog. If your veterinarian can't provide the Client Information Sheet, you can get one by printing it from the CVM's Web site or by calling the toll-free number of the drug company.
Bernadette Dunham, D.V.M., Ph.D., deputy director in the CVM's Office of New Animal Drug Evaluation, explains why some veterinarians may be unable to locate the Client Information Sheet. "They often have the role of veterinarian and the role of pharmacist," she says. Veterinary hospitals get shipments of drugs from the pharmaceutical companies or distributors. Then they may repackage the drug in their hospitals' bottles, often in smaller quantities for distributing to clients. In the repackaging process, the Client Information Sheet, which is often printed on the package insert for the veterinarian, may be tossed out inadvertently.
The FDA, the veterinary community, and the pharmaceutical companies are working together to ensure that NSAIDs are used safely and responsibly and that owners are given the Client Information Sheets.
"The pharmaceutical companies are trying to come up with creative ideas to make it easier for busy veterinarians," says Dunham. Many companies are making the Consumer Information Sheet a tear-off sheet that can be easily separated from the drug labeling.
Some companies also are packaging drugs in smaller quantities with the Consumer Information Sheet sealed inside the package. Therefore, the veterinarian can just attach the hospital label and dosing instructions on the drug container without repackaging the drug and inadvertently discarding the sheet.
Through published journal articles, electronic newsletters, and information posted on their Web sites, both the AVMA and the AAHA are reinforcing the importance of client communication regarding NSAIDs, including handing out the Client Information Sheets, to their veterinary members.
Get the Recommended Tests
NSAIDs approved for use in dogs contain the following information on their labels:
All dogs should undergo a thorough history and physical examination before initiation of NSAID therapy. Appropriate laboratory tests to establish baseline blood values prior to, and periodically during, the use of any NSAID are strongly recommended.
If the veterinarian recommends a blood test before administering an NSAID to a dog, don't decline it, advises Sharkey. "There are good reasons for it." The knowledge gained from these tests could be critical in deciding whether the drug is safe to use in a dog.
Testing is particularly important with long-term NSAID use, such as to treat arthritic pain, says Andrews. "It makes sense to do some preliminary screening blood work and periodic tests to identify any problems and monitor how well the pet is tolerating the drug over time."
Work With Your Veterinarian to Find the Best NSAID
Many NSAID choices are available, and selecting the best NSAID for a particular pet is important, says Sharkey. "Sometimes, the process of finding the best one can mean changing the prescription."
Lynne Heslip of Howell, Mich., tried several NSAIDs on her 4-year-old Irish wolfhound, O.B., who had painful hip dysplasia. "The first NSAID did not work well," she says. "Pain relief seemed to be minimal, and she had vomiting and wasn't interested in eating." Heslip watched her normally outgoing dog seclude herself behind the kitchen table. "She was severely depressed. She didn't want to interact with other animals or with people."
Working with her veterinarian, Heslip stopped the NSAID, waited five days for the drug to clear out of the dog's system, and tried another NSAID. "Within one week, I noticed a drastic change for the better," says Heslip. "She was much more animated and happier." O.B. was on NSAIDs for about three years until her death. Heslip reports that her current 6-year-old Irish wolfhound, Isabella, is on the same NSAID, with very good results.
Bad Reaction? Stop Medication and Call a Veterinarian
If you suspect an adverse reaction to an NSAID, stop administering the drug and contact a veterinarian immediately. Some reactions are mild and go away after stopping the drug.
When giving a pet an NSAID, watch for these side effects, which are listed on the Client Information Sheet and on the drug label:
•	Decrease or increase in appetite 
•	Vomiting 
•	Change in bowel movements (such as diarrhea or black, tarry, or bloody stools) 
•	Change in behavior (such as decreased or increased activity level, seizure, aggression, or lack of coordination) 
•	Yellowing of gums, skin, or whites of the eyes (jaundice) 
•	Change in drinking habits (frequency or amount consumed) 
•	Change in urination habits (frequency, color, or smell) 
•	Change in skin (redness, scabs, or scratching). 
These side effects are the most common. But not all possible side effects are included on the Client Information Sheet or on the drug label. Always contact your veterinarian if you have questions about your dog's medication.
What starts out as a minor problem can rapidly progress to an emergency. An owner should be encouraged to call his or her veterinarian with any concerns about the NSAID the dog is receiving. You may even call the drug manufacturer's toll-free number that appears on each Client Information Sheet. When problems are experienced with a product, the manufacturer may have specific recommendations for your veterinarian regarding tests and treatments.
Cindi Brinkley of Danville, Ill., rushed her dog to the veterinarian at the first sign of a bad reaction. Maude, a cocker spaniel-collie mix, injured herself when she was 11 months old while playing with a littermate in the house. "She slipped on the basement floor coming out of a turn, and both back legs splayed out," says Brinkley.
Maude was diagnosed with a deformed hip joint and scheduled for corrective surgery. In the meantime, the veterinarian prescribed an NSAID for pain control. "I was not told a thing about the drug other than how to give it to her," says Brinkley.
Maude had been on the drug for a month when Brinkley came home from work one day to find the dog bleeding from her rectum. "It was very, very frightening," she says. "The whole back of my dog was bright red--I thought she was bleeding to death." After treatment in the veterinary hospital and discontinuation of the drug, Maude recovered from the incident. Now more than 7 years old, "she has some vomiting and loose stools every so often," says Brinkley, who suspects the digestive problems may be a lasting effect of the drug.
Report Bad Reactions
If you or your veterinarian suspects that an adverse reaction is related to the use of an NSAID or any drug, it should be reported to the pharmaceutical company. Usually, the veterinarian reports it, but if the veterinarian doesn't, the owner should. The company, by law, has to report all adverse reactions to the FDA, which looks for signals of increased frequency and severity of adverse reactions. The FDA works with the pharmaceutical firms to address these events and improve the ability of the product to be more safely used.
If unable to report problems directly to the pharmaceutical company, veterinarians and owners are encouraged to report veterinary Adverse Drug Experiences (ADEs) and suspected product failures to the government agency that regulates the product. Adverse experiences with NSAIDs should be reported to the FDA's CVM.
Michele Sharkey, D.V.M., of the FDA's Office of New Animal Drug Evaluation, contributed to this article.
________________________________________
Medicate Under Veterinary Supervision
The FDA has approved some nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) for use in dogs. In the United States, there are no oral NSAIDs approved for use in cats. Veterinarians can, however, legally prescribe human drugs to animals unless it presents a risk to the public health. This type of use is known as extralabel, or off-label, for uses not listed on the label. Extralabel use can also mean prescribing a drug to a different species, for a different condition, or in a different dosage than that for which the drug was approved. For example, a veterinarian may prescribe a lower dose of an NSAID drug approved for dogs to a cat with an inflamed joint.
But pet owners should not give their own drugs to pets or otherwise medicate their animals without veterinary supervision, says Michele Sharkey, D.V.M., in the FDA's Center for Veterinary Medicine.
Different species metabolize drugs differently, she says. "You take aspirin or Tylenol on any given day for a headache and not think twice about it, but dogs are more sensitive to aspirin than humans, and one Tylenol can kill a cat. Pet owners should always work with their veterinarians to make medication decisions."
________________________________________
FDA-Approved NSAIDs for Use in Dogs
Brand name	Established name	Manufacturer/
distributor and year of FDA approval	Indication	Type of dosage	Manufacturer's telephone number for assistance or to report suspected adverse reaction
Etogesic	etodolac	Fort Dodge Animal Health, 1998	management of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs	tablet	(800) 533-8536
Rimadyl	carprofen	Pfizer Animal Health, 1996 (caplet); 1999 (tablet); 2003 (injectable)	relief of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs; control of postoperative pain associated with soft tissue and orthopedic surgeries in dogs	caplet and chewable tablet; injection	(800) 366-5288
Deramaxx	deracoxib	Novartis Animal Health US Inc., 2002	control of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs; control of postoperative pain and inflammation associated with orthopedic surgery in dogs 4 lbs or greater chewable tablet	(800) 332-2761
Metacam	meloxicam	Boehringer Ingelheim Vetmedica Inc., 2003 (oral suspension, and injectable)	control of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs	drops given by mouth; injection	(866) METACAM (638-2226)
Zubrin	tepoxalin	Schering-Plough Animal Health Corp., 2003	control of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs	rapidly disintegrating tablet	(800) 224-5318
Previcox	firocoxib	Merial Ltd., 2004	control of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs	chewable tablet	(877) 217-3543
Novox	generic carprofen	IMPAX Laboratories Inc./Vedco Inc., 2005	relief of pain and inflammation associated with osteoarthritis in dogs	caplet	(888) 708-3326
U.S. Food and Drug Administration
________________________________________
Questions regarding ADE reporting should be addressed to:
Center for Veterinary Medicine
Division of Surveillance, HFV-210
7519 Standish Place
Rockville, MD 20855
(888) FDA-VETS (332-8387)
________________________________________


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry that you are having these problems. It sounds as if your DeeDee is in the small percentage of dogs that cannot tolerate Metacam. However, if not for Metacam, my DeeDee would not be here with me today. My DeeDee had a ruptured disc that was missed by the Colorado State Veterinary renowned surgeon so an experimental procedure was done on her. Later the ruptured disc was, in fact, discovered. Surgery was then done to correct the disc and to remove the experimental stint that had been put in but the damage was already done. My DeeDee was on preds for almost two years. She had another bad episode about a year later after being off of the preds and was put back on preds and immediately went into prednisone induced cushions disease. She was taken off the preds after a week.

We then heard about the new, safer, Metacam. It has been a godsend for my DeeDee with none of the problems that you have described that your DeeDee is having. My DeeDee is the dog that is standing in my signature.

I certainly hope that your DeeDee gets to feeling better


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Metacam is a wonderful drug, but, as you discovered, must be prescribed with proper instructions and only for appropriate patients. 

When switching from steroids to NSAIDs or vice versa most vets recommend a 3 day "wash out". 

Just like people, not all dogs tolerate NSAIDs well. That doesn't mean the drug is a bad drug. Many dogs get upset stomachs from antibiotics...doesn't make those bad drugs either.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

correct but vets should know how to administer drugs and what he did wrong was gave on empty stomach, gave when steroids given day before, gave with liver disease and poor immune system dog when owner requested tramadol which was safer so we will not be going back to this vet as communication is key -- i specifically asked should it be given with food and he said it did not matter - so very careless i feel in giving this drug without propery instructions and proper administering  This is what I have been dealing with so much Jackie in my area and why i get so frustrated and have had to educate myself so much to protect my dogs and even with that I felt bullied that day in the room and he just gave it to her even though I requested not based on her condition. 

He also lied to me and said nsaids are safer than narcotics and that is a blatant lie from everything i have read and in discussing with other board certified specialists 


QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 1 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736730


> Metacam is a wonderful drug, but, as you discovered, must be prescribed with proper instructions and only for appropriate patients.
> 
> When switching from steroids to NSAIDs or vice versa most vets recommend a 3 day "wash out".
> 
> Just like people, not all dogs tolerate NSAIDs well. That doesn't mean the drug is a bad drug. Many dogs get upset stomachs from antibiotics...doesn't make those bad drugs either.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry about your dee dee -- hey first dee dee dog we have met on groups  Yes dd has liver disease, hypothyroid and atopic dermatitis so her liver does not process meds the same as a healthy dog. Also your vet probably prescribed it the correct way unlike this one so that could be the reasons yours did not have issues. I wish more vets would pay attention to how a drug should be administered per mfg before just shoving it into the dogs mouth on an empty stomach like this vet did -- I could have taken her home discussed it with jean dodds who would have told me to throw it away due to dd health issues and i had my xrays on cd to see orthapedic and I knew it was not broke or fractured - Jean wanted her to have tramadol but it was too late as he just did what he wanted to do and now my dog has been sick all week and itching and vomitting and limping -- to me that was very irresponsible especially since i was very clear about her condition. I do not like being lied to and misled and why i think so many pet owners are steered wrong as they do not know any better as i did and it happened to me still -- you have to look at the overall health of a dog not just blood work one time and do things the safest route as to not cause other problems for a pet owner. Less is more in some cases such as this. But what happens is they are so rushed and just do what they want and do not listen to owner and do what they want. This has been my experience and who cares the owner can deal with it and keep forking out more money for blood tests to make sure more damage is not done. I just spent $250 on blood work and now they want to do more blood work after he gave her the metacam to see if it did damage to liver and kidneys and of course i will pay even though forced to do something I was not comfortable with -- that is wrong. 


QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Mar 1 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736665


> I am so sorry that you are having these problems. It sounds as if your DeeDee is in the small percentage of dogs that cannot tolerate Metacam. However, if not for Metacam, my DeeDee would not be here with me today. My DeeDee had a ruptured disc that was missed by the Colorado State Veterinary renowned surgeon so an experimental procedure was done on her. Later the ruptured disc was, in fact, discovered. Surgery was then done to correct the disc and to remove the experimental stint that had been put in but the damage was already done. My DeeDee was on preds for almost two years. She had another bad episode about a year later after being off of the preds and was put back on preds and immediately went into prednisone induced cushions disease. She was taken off the preds after a week.
> 
> We then heard about the new, safer, Metacam. It has been a godsend for my DeeDee with none of the problems that you have described that your DeeDee is having. My DeeDee is the dog that is standing in my signature.
> 
> I certainly hope that your DeeDee gets to feeling better[/B]


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry Dee Dee still isn't feeling well.  My heart really goes out to you, and I know how upset you must be. And I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your aunt. You have certainly had a tough week. 

I wish I could offer some advice, but what I can and will do is continue to keep both you and Dee Dee in my prayers. rayer: rayer: 

I hope she starts feeling better very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much  much appreciated 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 1 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737077


> I am so sorry Dee Dee still isn't feeling well.  My heart really goes out to you, and I know how upset you must be. And I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your aunt. You have certainly had a tough week.
> 
> I wish I could offer some advice, but what I can and will do is continue to keep both you and Dee Dee in my prayers. rayer: rayer:
> 
> I hope she starts feeling better very soon. :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about you loosing your aunt Debbie. You really have had one heck of a week. I hope Dee Dee does better tonight. God bless all of you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks so much brain aneurism so she has been on life support until they find a place for all her organs as she is donating her organs - i am named after her as she had 3 boys and wanted a girl so bad and my mom had a girl first me so my mom named me after her - my middle name -- she always took care of us while my mom worked so like a second mom to me 

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 1 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737103


> I am so sorry to hear about you loosing your aunt Debbie. You really have had one heck of a week. I hope Dee Dee does better tonight. God bless all of you.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

gave the pepcid ac yesterday twice and today in am and vomitting has hopefully stopped


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to find that the vomiting has stopped.... praying things have now turned around for your little one!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much -- i sure hope so  


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 2 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737232


> Good to find that the vomiting has stopped.... praying things have now turned around for your little one![/B]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie you have good reason to be concerned. Metacam is also an nsaid. I found that out the hard way. My vet at the time let me to believe it was a pain med. He had my first maltese on Previcox and Metacam. The end result was bleeding ulcer that led to her death. Stand your ground. If your gut tells you not to do it...find help elsewhere for her.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

no we are not out of the woods and i am getting more pissed off by the day 

Yesterday gave her pepcid ac in am 1/4 10mg 30 min before food then food then 3 hrs gave soloxine- she acted like vomitting but nothing came up so my guess acid reflux - gave pepcid ac in evening wait 30 min then food soloxine 3 hrs later then one hour later some baked organic chicken just a couple pieces 

This morning same routine and she gagged in afternoon again like going to vomit but nothing came up after soloxine pill -- we gave pepcid ac 30 min food and we just got home and she vomited some of the food up again with bile gave her soloxine pill just now and will do a little organic chicken before bed 

I am so bummed -- she has never vomitted like this -- it is about once a day since metacam incident


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

can you please explain your situation as i am getting concerned as this has been going on a week  no blood in vomit, no blood in stool, no tarry stools so i think the stomach lining has been damaged - how many doses did your dog get -- dd got one dose but it was on an empty stomach and she did not eat for maybe 3 hrs later as i did not know it had to be on full stomach as vet said did not matter which is bs -- I am just beside myself as this has been going on way to long at this point and her blood work was perfect before this drug was given and now this -- I am just beside my self 


QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Mar 2 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737614


> Debbie you have good reason to be concerned. Metacam is also an nsaid. I found that out the hard way. My vet at the time let me to believe it was a pain med. He had my first maltese on Previcox and Metacam. The end result was bleeding ulcer that led to her death. Stand your ground. If your gut tells you not to do it...find help elsewhere for her.[/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart goes out to you, Debbie. I can feel your fear through your words. Tomorrow is the day, today actually, I'll go to St. Patrick's Cathedral and light candles for all of us and our babies. Special prayers and extra candles for you and poor little Dee Dee. Is she keeping water down? Maybe try pedialyte for babies. Even gatorade. Poor little thing!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if Sucalfrate would help? I know it works wonders in cases of a bleeding ulceration... but not sure if it is applicable for this situation. Vet had me keep this on hand for Missy when on the piroxicam, though thankfully I never needed it.

Here's some info:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...p;C=0&A=639


Also, though I know none of us wants to have our babies put under.. but wonder if an endoscoping is needed?.. though I do think if it was me I'd try the sucalfrate first. 

Have you contacted Dr. Jamie or JMM ?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks i am going to try boiled chicken and rice as she is on kibble and many are saying that is too harsh on tummy -- i gave her pepcid ac waited 30 min this morning and she ate her food then right after vommitted a little food back up -- i want to seriously strangle this vet at this point as this has all been only since administering of metacam -- i think he should do her blood work for free at this point -- my boy was on sulcrulfate when he would not stop vomitting and it coats the esophagus and it settled his tummy down so i am comfortable with it but she is horrible about taking a liquid -- she is not excessively vomitting but once a day she is and this is not normal behavior for her -- her stools were perfect this morning but my thinking is it is small intestines as it is not getting to large intestines -- i will feed smaller meals today 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 3 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737995


> I wonder if Sucalfrate would help? I know it works wonders in cases of a bleeding ulceration... but not sure if it is applicable for this situation. Vet had me keep this on hand for Missy when on the piroxicam, though thankfully I never needed it.
> 
> Here's some info:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The Sucralfate Missy had on hand was a tab.. not liquid.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok as dex had to have a swirly where we used tab and mixed with water and shot in mouth 

i called another vet and he wants to treat as if she has an ulcer and give her sulcrulfate, reglan, cerenea and amoxicillin -- and i told him i do not want to pump a bunch of drugs in her  and have one make her sicker -- he said we have to treat her as if she has an ulcer to protect her stomach  i am just sick right now


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know sometimes they suspect the "h-pilori" bacteria.. but I think '(not certain) that there would be a raised temp if this was present. have you taken her temp? 


Info on Reglan:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...p;C=0&A=523

I understand what you mean.. do hope one of the knowledgeble people here can be more help.

I think if me.. I'd go with very bland diet ( rice chicken) ..very small meals at a time, the pepcid and sucralfate and see if that helps. If something else needs to be added.. then try it. ( especially if no fever..)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is what i am doing as that is what i am comfortable with -- we gave her baked chicken this afternoon and she has held it down so far 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 3 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738091


> I know sometimes they suspect the "h-pilori" bacteria.. but I think '(not certain) that there would be a raised temp if this was present. have you taken her temp?
> 
> 
> Info on Reglan:
> ...


----------

